# Best Small Diesel Hatchback?



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

My Mother has written her Clio Diesel off & I'm currently looking for a suitable replacement. I will not entertain another Clio as I feel sure the airbag should have worked.

Any ideas on a decent replacement? I've looked at the Corsa & Lupo but not really that impressed. :-/


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

The Seat Ibiza's with the 115 or 130pd engines are very highly rated.....


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I would plump for an Ibiza too, Sport 130


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Skoda Fabia. Same engines as above.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He said SMALL hatchback! :

And why don't you like the Lupo then? I guess your mum isn't worried about performance so much, and the Lupo looks really good.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

How about the Polo? But make sure its not a 3-cylinder one. They sound terrible.

How about the Honda Jazz, or Toyota Yaris? I think they are rated as the best two cars in Britain...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The Lupo 1.4TDi sport is a cracking car, I guess Arosa version must be pretty good also.

How about an A2 (good reliable brand image), my 1.4 petrol manages over 40mpg pretty consistently and there is also a 1.4tdi version of that also.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

the A2 Tdi is a cracking little car. Expensive though but quality...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

Welll.... took the Lupo out for a spin and I must say it really is too small, Yaris I just don't like..Polo diesel is a nice solid built car but more expensive than others in its class. Looked at the Honda Jazz & don't like that either...........Skoda Labia, I would not touch as I have to occassioanlly use the car and the Skoda badge does nothing for me, despite the lump under the bonnet.

So, I've decided on a Corsa DTI 1.7, 70 MPG, nippy and a little larger than the others I have mentioned.

Looking at Motorpoint or Availablecar.com at the mo.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Noooo. Vauxhall. Â  Â Anyway as I haven't driven any of them I can't judge. Â What about a Fiesta. Â The TDCi engines are supposed to be pretty good (not sure if you can get a diesel fiesta yet though which kind of flaws my suggestion).

Just checked and there is a TDCi Fiesta. Probably worth a look as I imagine it's a better car than the Vaux.

Rhod


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Skoda Fabia; best value for money and rock-solid VAG quality


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

> Skoda Labia, I would not touch as I have to occassioanlly use the car and the Skoda badge does nothing for me, despite the lump under the bonnet.
> 
> So, I've decided on a Corsa DTI 1.7, 70 MPG, nippy and a little larger than the others I have mentioned.


there is nothing wrong with the skoda, try it you might just like it. also the ONLY good thing to come out of luton was the vx220 and that was engineered by lotus. get the skoda


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I can't believe that someone contemplating purchasing a Vauxhall is looking down their nose at a Skoda ;D

The Corsa has the questionable merit of having the only interior you can hose down without it soaking up any water, it is all plastic. Even a mate of mine, who is a Vauxhall nut (shouldn't that be just nut?) hates it every time he gets a Corsa loan car.

The Fabia is an excellent car. Sweet handling, Smooth ride & wonderfully put together even if the materials are a notch below Volkswagen (They do at least match, something that cannot be said for the Corsa!).

Get your Mum to try them both. But also try the Pug 206 HDi.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Remember that horrific snow we had last Jan (in London anyway). Well, I couldn't get home because of public transport being buggered so i thumbed a lift. Anway I managed to get a lift in a Skoda Fabia and this guy decides to take the iced up side streets. I couldn't believe the way the car handled the icy roads. It looked well put together and more impotantly it got me home. Well impressed!
Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

It probably is a very good car and good value for money also.......I know for a fact the engine etc is fantastic, buit I simply will not drive a Skoda.........or a Lada.

I'm not one for badge snobbery, unless it's something like a Skoda. Too much of a Stigma attached, I could not part with 7K for a Skoda badge.

So good old British Vauxhall it is.......1.7 DTI SXI Corsa, boring, but a little trendier.


----------



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

> It probably is a very good car and good value for money also.......I know for a fact the engine etc is fantastic, buit I simply will not drive a Skoda.........or a Lada.
> 
> I'm not one for badge snobbery, unless it's something like a Skoda. Too much of a Stigma attached, I could not part with 7K for a Skoda badge.
> 
> So good old British Vauxhall it is.......1.7 DTI SXI Corsa, boring, but a little trendier.


you do know that skoda is now made by V.A.G. ? ....just checking......?.... ;D ;D ;D ;D

the corsas only trendier when the max power brigade comes along !!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah I know its made by VAG, it's just a shame they don't stick a VW badge on it.......The SXI Corsa is really qite nice & looks better than the labia!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I have ran a couple of corsas in my time (amongst a lot of other Vauxhalls - please dont tell Jezza) and I thought they were not a bad little car, were always reliable and built ok and had less rattles than several VW's I have owned.

Would it be worth looking at a petrol version converted to run lpg?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Good point shao - didn't think of LPG.......I can't be bothered with the hassle really, but its worth looking into


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I only mention LPG because my Dad ran a LPG vectra SRi and it ran on either petrol or gas and had no real difference in performance but it was obviously quite cheap to run on the gas.


----------

